# No Air Filter on Snowblower Motors ?



## Mainemax (Oct 15, 2005)

Probably a stupid question to those of you in the know, but why dont snowblower motors come with air filters? Will they ice up at lower temps and the negative pressure?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

cold air = clean air, so they don't put em on....plus the snow would melt and make em wet if not covered right and clog up from just water and cut out. i beleive though heat from the engine would keep em from freezing.


----------



## Mainemax (Oct 15, 2005)

I apreciate the reply. I am not sold though on the cold air is clean air theory though.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i know, not me either but they seem to last. though in the winter all the pollen is out of the air.


----------



## ranger_dood (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, think about it... when the snow is on the ground, you've got no dust... as bugman said, you've got no pollen or other scratchy things in the air... That's why allergies are a spring/summer/fall thing.... I've never heard of anyone being allergic to winter


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ranger_dood said:


> I've never heard of anyone being allergic to winter


 except colds :dude:.......anyway that is correct..... no contaminants such as pollen, dust from say fields are blowing around in the air.


----------

